# R32 GTR hard pipe kit



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

As above - looking for a hard pipe kit for my R32 GTR.

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I would buy the hks or greddy one


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

In stock right now here at Sumo Power 









HKS: Intercooler Piping Kit Nissan BNR32 RB26DETT


HKS: Intercooler Piping Kit Nissan BNR32 RB26DETT - Brand: HKS - Part Number: 1302-SN001



www.sumopower.com


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve just e-mailed you - we’ll see if we can stick it on the shopping list you’ve already got 😉


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

InitialB said:


> I’ve just e-mailed you - we’ll see if we can stick it on the shopping list you’ve already got 😉


Thanks Brian sure will do


----------

